# Which Budget Plasma, Panny or LG?



## tfontana625 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an 11 by 25 foot room that even in the day time can be dimly lit. My on axis seating is about 10 to 11 ft from where I plan to mount my TV. I already have a sony 3d BD player that has a lot of streaming capability on it, and I will only likely be running 3 cables to this tv, Cat5E, 1 HDMI and the power cord. Most important to me is picture quality but my budget is around $1200. I am considering getting one of the following 2 TVs: onder:

The Panasonic TC-P55ST30 55"

or an LG 60PZ550 60"

Both appear to be around the same price. Which would you choose?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I would choose the Panasonic and move the seating to about 8 feet away. Eleven feet is just too far away for a 55" TV. If the seating distance is fixed, then I would get the larger LG.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Panasonic, even at 11 feet.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Go with the Panny! You won't be disappointed in the quality it offers over the LG. Personally, I would consider the VT model since it offers true p24 performance (96 Hz refresh rate), although the ST model is still a great choice. Some users say with proper setup, the ST looks even better than the VT.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Panasonic all the way. 
I got my in-laws a Panasonic and they love it. Still haven't gotten to head back up north to calibrate it yet but it's a good picture out the box and I believe the ST30 is full 3D also. None of that 1/2 resolution craziness like LG offers in their 3D.


----------



## tfontana625 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I originally was thinking Panasonic but I had read a recent review of the LG on HomeTheaterReview site.

This made me think a little more and consider the LG. Since it looks like I could get a 60" for about the same price I could get the Panasonic 55". The LG plasmas still use Active glasses so I don't think the half resolution thing is an issue on these models. But still I see more reviews about the Panasonic having better overall picture quality. The VT is great TV I would love to have but its way over what I am allowed to spend (wife :nono.

I also have owned a 42 Panasonic plasma for about 3 years that was recently lost in a fire and I was very happy with it. It never had a problem and I never noticed any reduction in picture quality.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

i would get the P55ST30 the st30 has nice PQ i love my 50 inch st30 ..but at 11 feet i would go bigger
maybe the 60 or th 65 inch or move the couch or seats closer to the tv


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tfontana625 said:


> I originally was thinking Panasonic but I had read a recent review of the LG on HomeTheaterReview site.


I haven't been to home theater review in quite some time. But from what I recall, their reviews left a lot to be desired. 

Cnet is a much better source for reviewed displays.


----------

